# نكت رخمة جدا ممنوع لاصحاب القلوب الضعيفة



## روماني زكريا (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مسابقة ارخم نكتة
كل واحد عنده نكتة رخمة يكتبها بس يختار ارخم نكت سمعها

انا هبتدى


مرة واحد واحد راح للبقال قاله عندك جبنه قاله لا وهو عنده جوه



مره واحد عنده حساسيه من الماء جت عليه نقطة ماء راح غسلها



بيقولك مرة واحد بيحب يجرى بس يجرى مابيحبوش
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههه

شكرا ليكم

جدا جدا


----------



## tasoni queena (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه

معنديش ارخم من كده الصراحة

شكراااااااااااااا  ليك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههه
ميرررررسى على النكت
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## طحبوش (19 ديسمبر 2009)

ارخم من كده مافيش هههههههههه


----------



## روماني زكريا (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع​​


----------



## مينا* (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*******

------------------
*ادارة المنتدي :*
*الردود تبقي احسن من كدا يا مينا*

*المرة اللي جاية هتاخد انذار*

*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## مزريانى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووعه
يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو الايادى


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 ديسمبر 2009)

روعة ههههههههههه
بجد رخمين اوى 
ميرسى لك كتير


----------



## روماني زكريا (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكر كل من 
مرزباني 
و didi  
علي مروركم​


----------



## redoOo (21 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههة حلو الموضوع

1_ مرة واحد تعب من المشي صار يركض ههه
2_مرة تنين صلع ضربوا روسهم ببعض طلعوا شرارة ههه
بس هدول الي حافظهم


----------



## روماني زكريا (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي مرورك redoOo​


----------



## gtx (23 ديسمبر 2009)

فى ارخم >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>






عربية لورى نايمة على جنبها و اربع تكاتك بيرضعوا منها​


----------



## روماني زكريا (23 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه رخمه 
شكرا gtx​


----------



## youhnna (23 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههه لا رخمين
خد وحدة كمان رخمه
واحد رخم قطع الطريق بمقص
واحد رخم اتجوز رخمه خلفوا رخامة
ههههههههههههههه ايه رايك فى النكت الرخمة دى


----------



## روماني زكريا (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جميله جدا شكرا youhnna علي مرورك​


----------



## Mary Gergees (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرررررررسى ياكتيرررررر
ههههههههههههه


----------



## tonyturboman (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ليس فى الامكان أرخم مما كان


----------



## روماني زكريا (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي مرورك tony​


----------



## وطني (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*واحد حب يتخلص من مراته حط ليها مسدس في الاكل 
بجد مش رخمه شكرا  يا روما ​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي مرورك يا ايهاب​


----------

